# Abici Aluminum



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Anyone else out there own an Abici? I have had a Podium for two years now, and i consider it both lighter and much more comfortable than my Trek 5500.
it's razor sharp around tight corners, and blasts down twisting descents. The fit is perfect for me.
the seat stays have mega curves, and i think it really muffles the bumps.
it looks strikingly similar to the aluminum litespeeds of two/three years ago.


----------

